
Oil and gas firms 'have had far worse climate impact than thought' - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/feb/19/oil-gas-industry-far-worse-climate-impact-than-thought-fossil-fuels-methane
======
twright
> Although the research will add to pressure on fossil fuel companies, ...

Ha, just like privacy research applies pressure to Facebook and Google. Only
strong legislation will apply pressure and even then the regulatory framework
needs to have teeth. A penalty equivalent to a few day's revenue is a
contributing factor to how we got here (e.g. in an oil spill/leak if the fine
is less than the cost of cleanup or the cost to bring a facility up to code
the company will opt to pay the fine).

~~~
rekabis
> Only strong legislation will apply pressure and even then the regulatory
> framework needs to have teeth.

But… but… but… that will lead to _big gov_ and _overregulation_ and (gasp!)
_socialism!!_

How can capitalism possibly survive under these threats?? /s

------
appleiigs
Weird to stop short in the supply chain. Why don't they blame manufacturers
and producers who use the oil and gas, or the consumers who burn the gasoline
or use plastics, rubbers and other petroleum products.

------
SQueeeeeL
This is a weird thing to say, but I don't understand what the point of these
articles are...

like, everyone in the world is completely addicted to oil and gas, we don't
have any meaningful way to counteract the system with our current governments.
Like, of course they lied to us, they don't have any reason not too

~~~
rekabis
There is a tiny minority of scientists who truly understand how fucked
humanity is (a high probability of complete civilizational collapse within the
next 30-50, and a population collapse of 20-80%).

There is a larger minority of activists who at least have a _dim inkling_ that
something is very, very wrong.

Then there is a _very large minority_ that are actively denying what is
happening, and the direction in which things are progressing.

The largest group? Either have no clue or don’t care. This are the people for
whom this article is written.

~~~
perl4ever
The issue with the title is the word "firms". It's like you have cancer and
you're explaining that the root of the problem is your heart muscle and how it
enables blood flow to the tumors. It's not exactly that it's false, but...

